# Tiny has a home with Tina!



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Told her the good news today, both the dog and new owner were ecstatic. Tiny will be going home Saturday morning!

The bad news, is that right after I'm meeting a gentleman who wants to give up his chihuahua because he just divorced his wife, it was her dog, and now neither of them wants it. The dog is a 3 year old female deer head named Princess, supposedly a "teacup" (*GAG*) and has never eaten dog food her entire life. 

I'm preparing to put this dog on a diet and find it a good home. Any takers?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Good news about Tina and Tiny. Shame you are not in UK re new chi , but never mind good wishes finding her a home!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i'm sad and happy all at the same time.......


sometimes people make me sick.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

aawww i'm so happy for tiny and tina !! she seems so nice  

i can't wait to see a pic from princess ....poor baby .....i hope she finds a good home!!

kisses nat


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

WELL HEY THAT is awesome, maybe some of the other people you were checking out may want the other dog, WHO can give up a precious chi? CRAZY PEOPLE!!


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

That's great to hear that Tiny is getting a good home. Can you post pictures of Princess? People just make me ill. Pets are a lifetime responsibility and it's so hard on a dog mentally to go to a different home once they've been there for awhile and have a family. Grrrrr


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Well that's great!! I want to see pics as well.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm so happy for Tiny and Tina.... they looked so good together in that picture you posted.... 

Some people make me sick.... 

NAte I know you will do this little princess good and find her an awesome home like you did Tiny.... 

You are a wonderful person... 

Good luck and God bless


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

What good news for Tina and Tiny!!!!!!!
As for Princess...I am sure someone will scoop her up soon and give her a great home. My fingers will be crossed.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Iam so happy for Tina and precious Tiny. They looked so right together in that pic  I hope you find a good home for the newest homeless baby. I DO NOT understand how anyone could do that :evil:


----------



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

Terrific  Tiny & tina  That's great news! --I know you guys will find a great home for Princess--I guess you found another true calling! :wink: Did you talk directly to the ex wife?--I know someone that when she kicked her husband out-he took her cat while she was at work and had it put to sleep! :cussing:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

That had to be grounds for murder :twisted:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

What I've heard is the wife ran off =/ Either way, this gentleman is at least asking the right people to help find the dog a good home. He doesn't want it anymore, but he is looking out for it.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i'd hate to see if they had kids... eeesh.....


tikilola: how appalling that is, especially to find a place that would euthanize a healthy animal. i'm not sure who i'm madder with the guy or the vet :evil:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Yay Tiny and Tina. Tina you have to post lots of pictures (please). We are all so attached to your dog, LOL.


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

CONGRADULATIONS TINY AND TINA :cheers: 

To the others who are giving up there baby because they got divoce (in a nut shell) :argue: :angryfire: :cussing: :cwm21: :hmph: ain10: :angry5: :banghead:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

luvmypuppet said:


> i'd hate to see if they had kids... eeesh.....
> 
> 
> tikilola: how appalling that is, especially to find a place that would euthanize a healthy animal. i'm not sure who i'm madder with the guy or the vet :evil:


Mandy, you can take any animal to a city shelter and as long as you show proof of ownership and have a reason or can make up on (bit my kid) you can have it euthanized for $20. Sad, but true in LA.

Back to more happy things =) I'm sure Tina is going on a shopping spree for things for Tiny...I can imagine.


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

ilovesadie said:


> luvmypuppet said:
> 
> 
> > i'd hate to see if they had kids... eeesh.....
> ...






            


Sad thing is back where I use to live 5 years ago at the shelter I work at use to euthanize every dog that came though there doors


----------



## -x_Sydney_x- (Apr 6, 2005)

I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for tiny!!!!!!!!! YAY!!
Poor little Princess 


Love n hugs
:angel1:
S xXx


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

That is indeed wonderful news about Tiny. 

I am sure you will be able to find a great home for Princess as well. Why do some people feel pets are disposable? :evil: As you said tho', at least he is trying to be sure she is taken care of.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Yay for Tina and Tiny! :cheers: Almost seems like fate that their names are so similar. :lol: Tina, please post lots of pics of our sweet Tiny, as you know we are all madly in love with her. I know you will be an awesome chi mom or Nate would never have entrusted her to you. You must be pretty special so it's only fitting that you have such a special chi.


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

YAY FOR TINA!!!! I WAS ROOTIN FOR HER!!!! :thumbright: :hello1: 

SORRY FOR THE CAPS... I GOT EXCITED OVER THE GREAT NEWS!! lol


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

chimom said:


> Why do some people feel pets are disposable? :evil:


There are many reasons, most of which are invalid. Our hope for those who abandon animals, is that they never get another one again, and for many this is the case since they realize they can't handle it unconditionally. It's an everyday struggle for me to keep my priorities straight and keep my mind off of the horrible things that people do to animals.

As rescuers and caretakers our main concern is getting the dog out of the wrong home, and into the right home. However much we want to be angry about the animal's past, doing so is not productive, and there is little legally that anyone can do, so I've stopped putting efforts into wondering WHY? and focusing on WHAT I'm going to do. By putting all my time into helping Tiny instead of tracking down the woman who sold her to someone, Tiny gets a home sooner, and her happiness is what keeps me doing this kind of work. 

Thanks for all your support!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

awwww Im so happy for tina and Tiny , good luck with the new pup :wave:


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

well I can understand some people dont want to part with thier pets it is a lifetime commitment but as in the real world people also have to give up children. IT isnt a chocie most want to make sometimes it is a choice that must be made in the best interest in the pet


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Nate, I know I'm old enough to be your mommy :lol: but please allow me to say... I just love you. You are such a good guy and you will be an incredible vet.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

That is wonderful news.Tiny and Tina will be so good for each other ! .


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

janiebabes said:


> well I can understand some people dont want to part with thier pets it is a lifetime commitment but as in the real world people also have to give up children. IT isnt a chocie most want to make sometimes it is a choice that must be made in the best interest in the pet


Exactly, most cases of animal abandonment aren't CRUEL people, it's just wrong time, wrong place, wrong animal for the wrong person. While there is a little bit of irresponsibility involved (as there is with having a kid when you aren't fit to be a parent), those who rescue work to save and not to condemn, which is why we don't dwell on the past or question motives.

However. while I agree that sometimes things just don't work out, and in the real world, there are unknowns and unexpected things that occur, owning an animal IS an optional. conscious decision, whereas pregnancy sometimes is not. What is sad, also is that what people do with unwanted pets, is NOT what is in the best interest of the animal, and it is only because of the volunteers out there that these animals have a place to go.

Thanks again for your comments! Rachel, don't I wish my mom was into chihuahuas =) Unfortunately she's scared of all animals, even stuffed animals and fur coats (it's a fur phobia)...how ironic isn't it?


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

What great news!! I just got around to reading all the posts about Tiny!! I'm so happy for her and for Lucky Tina!! Just hope this next little one can also find a good home!!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm so happy for Tina and Tiny!!!! Poor Princess! We need to see pics of her! Hope that she finds a great home!!!!


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

Yay for Tiny and Tina. That is sooooo exciting. and I am soo sorry for little Princess.


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

ilovesadie said:


> Told her the good news today, both the dog and new owner were ecstatic. Tiny will be going home Saturday morning!
> 
> The bad news, is that right after I'm meeting a gentleman who wants to give up his chihuahua because he just divorced his wife, it was her dog, and now neither of them wants it. The dog is a 3 year old female deer head named Princess, supposedly a "teacup" (*GAG*) and has never eaten dog food her entire life.
> 
> I'm preparing to put this dog on a diet and find it a good home. Any takers?



Teacup.. hah... What a fool... Anyway, I wish I could take her, but I have 2 dogs, 1 puppy, and a cat! Poor baby! I trust you'll find a good home for her, Nate. :angel7: You're a saint!


----------



## chilady (Feb 10, 2005)

Great news about Tina & Tiny  
Good luck with Princess, at least shes got you to look out for her & will hopefully be as lucky as Tiny finding a new home.
You're doing a wonderful job taking them in :wave:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Good for Tiny and Tina. Tina seems so nice and I am sure she will give Tiny the best home. :wave:


----------



## Tichi (May 7, 2005)

Yippeeee! We are so excited about bringing Tiny home we're jumping up and down. We can barely contain ourselves. Have lots of stuff to buy for the little girl -- dog carrier, blankets, beds, pee pee pads! Yikes -- what fun!

Will post a picture of Tiny in her new digs as soon as possible!

Sincerest thanks to Nate and Kristin who have done so much for Tiny (and me). They really love her and I know they'll miss her a lot. But I promise to stay in touch and send pictures and stories often. You guys are angels!

T


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

Tichi said:


> Yippeeee! We are so excited about bringing Tiny home we're jumping up and down. We can barely contain ourselves. Have lots of stuff to buy for the little girl -- dog carrier, blankets, beds, pee pee pads! Yikes -- what fun!
> 
> Will post a picture of Tiny in her new digs as soon as possible!
> 
> ...


I bet! I was hopin she would go to you!! Good luck with everything!! :wave:


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

ilovesadie said:


> Told her the good news today, both the dog and new owner were ecstatic. Tiny will be going home Saturday morning!
> 
> The bad news, is that right after I'm meeting a gentleman who wants to give up his chihuahua because he just divorced his wife, it was her dog, and now neither of them wants it. The dog is a 3 year old female deer head named Princess, supposedly a "teacup" (*GAG*) and has never eaten dog food her entire life.
> 
> I'm preparing to put this dog on a diet and find it a good home. Any takers?


I may be interested... Where are you located? We would love to get Pnut a sister


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yay go tiny glad she found a great home


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

ilovesadie said:


> Told her the good news today, both the dog and new owner were ecstatic. Tiny will be going home Saturday morning!
> 
> The bad news, is that right after I'm meeting a gentleman who wants to give up his chihuahua because he just divorced his wife, it was her dog, and now neither of them wants it. The dog is a 3 year old female deer head named Princess, supposedly a "teacup" (*GAG*) and has never eaten dog food her entire life.
> 
> I'm preparing to put this dog on a diet and find it a good home. Any takers?


I may be interested... Where are you located? We would love to get Pnut a sister


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Los Angeles, California. Looking to adopt out locally, but if you want to head out over here, by all means!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

We are in Los Angeles, CA...a little far.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Whoa...me and Nate posted at the same time!!! :wink: Hahaha....


----------

